

RSA Animation: Where good ideas come from: Steven Johnson [video] - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NugRZGDbPFU

======
RiderOfGiraffes
His TED talk is here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0af00UcTO-c>

There's also a link on the submitted page to the RSA animation on drive that's
been submitted here so, so many times before:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc>

For discussions on that, try these:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/drive+truth?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1728970>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1466084>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1397443>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1390588>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1383943>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1357390> <\- This one has comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1253120>

